# Paphiopedilum niveum + ???



## wojtek (Jun 17, 2010)

That Paph was described as a P.niveum var.ang-thong, but it certainly is not P.niveum var.ang-thong.

Maybe someone know what is that ??












_photo:G.Siemińska_

Thanks for help


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 17, 2010)

well... clearly not niveum... I am not the most experienced with paphiopedilum, but (and this goes to the experts ) could this have delenatii in its background (like being a bad Deception)? do you have a picture of the whole plant?


----------



## labskaus (Jun 17, 2010)

How funny. Quite a few people have recently shown similar flowers on others forums. All were obtained as niveum var. ang-thong and the public opinion was that they are likely to be Deception II, the hybrid between niveum and delenatii. If not a bad case of deception, someone got his flasks mislabeled.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Carsten,

about mislabelled flasks... in the last time I am more and more convinced that some people are quite a mess with that here in Europe... some examples of "mislabelled flasks" I have seen in the last 5 months: these Paphis, my Paph "hangianum", Catasetum "pileatum" (actually Orchidglade), Phrag "besseae" (actually quite similar to J Fischer), C. percivaliana (actually some weird hybrid), Cycnoches "chlorochilon" & Paph. "bellatulum" (actually some other Brachy hybrid)... quite disappointing....


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2010)

That staminode looks like that werid new species from N Vietnam...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 17, 2010)

Assuming Paph niveum var. ang thong as one parent, I'd guess Paph Deperle could be the other.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 17, 2010)

it's a thaianum cross!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> That staminode looks like that werid new species from N Vietnam...


I was thinking the same thing but the timing would mean someone made a cross before the plant was discovered!:ninja:
If someone who knows the diff paph species from their stamies would chime in...


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2010)

'Looks like thaianum x niveum to me.


----------



## jewel (Jun 17, 2010)

what ever it is i like it!:drool: looks very delicate


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2010)

That staminode does just jump out at you - something different about it.


----------



## shaw (Jun 18, 2010)

where did u purchase this plant from?


----------



## Pete (Jun 20, 2010)

we do not fully know the variation of Paph. thaianum to eliminate this plant from being even a pure one. the hybrid swarms and intermediate forms of all these brachypetalums is just ridiculous. we are really rushing to judgement trying to put a "correct name" on anything when it is a large widespread group that a large part is still undergoing speciation!
what is the size of this flower? what is the size of the plant? what do the leaves look like?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL it looks like a hybrid between paph delenatii alba and phrag schlimii alba... LOL!!!!!! I do not suggest that it is but the shape remindes me of these 2...!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 22, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I was thinking the same thing but the timing would mean someone made a cross before the plant was discovered!:ninja:....




i've heard stories/rumors of some nurseries getting a plant years before they are 'discovered'. like i said, they're rumors so i dunno if they're true.....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> i've heard stories/rumors of some nurseries getting a plant years before they are 'discovered'. like i said, they're rumors so i dunno if they're true.....



Err, do you remember the PK hybrids I traded away; they were previously bloomed! :wink:


----------



## callosum (Jul 7, 2010)

may be a cross of 
thaianum x niveum
nevium staminode is yellow
thaianum staminode is Green and have a dots inside the pouch


----------

